# constipation/ pains/ REALLY bad hot gas



## deanp (May 20, 2011)

i have really bad constipation pains which also give me bloating & really bad hot burning wind the smelly is the worst thing on this plannet! im now seeing my 4th doctor, ive had this problem for about 2 years im a 21yr old male. im on a ristricted diet to keep food fermentation to a minimum. this problem is restricting me sooo much as i cannot travel, or aleast leave the house over night as my stomach/ bowl problems are 24/7 and are really embarrasing. i cannot play sport or even go to the gym anymore this is making me very depressedif anybody has had similar problems and has had some sort of success please let me know thankyou.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello just wanted to say i have exact same problens as you my life is pretty much on hold at the mo as its got so bad i am also on a special diet fir 4 weeks along with normocol all seems to be making me worse. I have struggled with doctors for 5yrs and have only just been referred to a gi specialist only because i begged and got my mum in with me at 30 yrs old seems rediculus. I struggle to go anywere at mo and its constant grossness. I dont know what the answer is i just hope it comes soon. I get really down when i cant exercise thats also my job so its hard. Im going private but have to wait for 2months before first app. Its a nightmare but your not the only one. I wish you well. Have you had any tests?


----------



## deanp (May 20, 2011)

rainyday said:


> Hello just wanted to say i have exact same problens as you my life is pretty much on hold at the mo as its got so bad i am also on a special diet fir 4 weeks along with normocol all seems to be making me worse. I have struggled with doctors for 5yrs and have only just been referred to a gi specialist only because i begged and got my mum in with me at 30 yrs old seems rediculus. I struggle to go anywere at mo and its constant grossness. I dont know what the answer is i just hope it comes soon. I get really down when i cant exercise thats also my job so its hard. Im going private but have to wait for 2months before first app. Its a nightmare but your not the only one. I wish you well. Have you had any tests?


yeah my new doc has put me on normocol aswell if i have one scoop it does nothing but two will mess me up makes me get the runs and its really a hot burn feeling wind & stools, um yeah ive been tested for candida, bacteria ;gluten intolerance... endo oscopy & collomoscopy everything has come back normal...i pretty much feel #### 24/7 i think alot has to do with not 100% completion when going to the loo ... but the feeling is the worst its just rotten or a nervious feeling in my guts like butterflys feeling. ive had this for 2 yrs and im so depressed ive been on so many diets its not funny i was living off 6 veggies meat fish & eggs for like 4 months .... my gas was at a minimun at that time but i had no energy to even move ! what about you have yu had any improvments with and food/ supplements... i went on hollidays for 4 weeks to bali at the start of the year pretty much drinking every 2 night & surfing non stop but i felt 100% over there and eating all normal foods then the week i got home bam sick again ! i dont know if alchol/bali food made me relax/go to the loo properly but somthing worked over there. were are you from ?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah i have aloe vera and acacia tummy fibre which used to help but now im on this new diet and narmacol im gonna stop taling them. I also feel better on holiday even manage to eat bread think they put less #### in thier food also more relaxed i think ya buold up anxiety around it which effects it further. I cant leave house without a bm but i know what you mean bout incomplete evacuation. Im proper struggling to do anything it hurts and its embarrasing im a friken dancer thats my job help


----------



## rainyday (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah i have aloe vera and acacia tummy fibre which used to help but now im on this new diet and narmacol im gonna stop taling them. I also feel better on holiday even manage to eat bread think they put less #### in thier food also more relaxed i think ya buold up anxiety around it which effects it further. I cant leave house without a bm but i know what you mean bout incomplete evacuation. Im proper struggling to do anything it hurts and its embarrasing im a friken dancer thats my job help


----------



## rainyday (Jun 5, 2011)

Didnt mean to write help at the end there sounds bit dramatic. Typo lol


----------



## rainyday (Jun 5, 2011)

Didnt mean to write help at the end there sounds bit dramatic. Typo lol


----------



## deanp (May 20, 2011)

rainyday said:


> Yeah i have aloe vera and acacia tummy fibre which used to help but now im on this new diet and narmacol im gonna stop taling them. I also feel better on holiday even manage to eat bread think they put less #### in thier food also more relaxed i think ya buold up anxiety around it which effects it further. I cant leave house without a bm but i know what you mean bout incomplete evacuation. Im proper struggling to do anything it hurts and its embarrasing im a friken dancer thats my job help


yeh im speaking to my doctor tomorrow i will be changing from normacol ...i find if i have one tea spoon it will do nothing if i have 1.5 nothing then when i have two at dinner time then the next day ill be blocked up until lunch time/ afternoon then bam it kicks in ! yeh over seas the foods #### so it kind of runs through me so maybe that pluse the stress free while im away


----------



## rainyday (Jun 5, 2011)

Let me know what you change too. HaVe you tried acacia tummy fibre its all organic soluble fibre which helps both d and c im going back on that. I didnt have that with narmacol just pain to the point i couldnt straighten up. Im back to rubbish again now though not going ughhh.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 5, 2011)

Let me know what you change too. HaVe you tried acacia tummy fibre its all organic soluble fibre which helps both d and c im going back on that. I didnt have that with narmacol just pain to the point i couldnt straighten up. Im back to rubbish again now though not going ughhh.


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

rainyday said:


> Let me know what you change too. HaVe you tried acacia tummy fibre its all organic soluble fibre which helps both d and c im going back on that. I didnt have that with narmacol just pain to the point i couldnt straighten up. Im back to rubbish again now though not going ughhh.


I think the key to coping is to find what works for you. I swear by the acacia fiber. When this current flare up started I slowly started to up my tummy fiber. Right now I am taking senna every 3rd night since that is when I start to feel miserable. Finding the right dosage is key. I think we all have to put up with being uncomfortable. I miss my old bowel movements. Feeling like I was empty but that isn't going to happen now so the key is just doing what you can to be functional.The more you stress the more it can upset your gut. Make a plan. Use the IBS diet and eliminate foods that kill your gut. Red meat is an absolute no no for me. I eat much less protein and more fruits and veggies WITH potatoes or pasta. Find what foods you can eat and stick with them while adding the acacia fiber slowly. I'm back to square one but not nearly as freaked as I was when this first happened. When my gut just stopped moving.There are tons of GI problems that doctors just don't know anything about so you have to be your own advocate. Do the research and figure out what works for you.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah think your right i had this for 5yrs and done lots of research and elimanation diets trouble is it seemed everything made it worse so ended up 1 scared to eat or just living off same thing but staying calm accepting abd finding the right fibre disoge is key. It took me a long time to get support to help me figure out diet etc sometimes its hard on your own especially when its being going on so long and i have flare ups that last months but hopefully a combination of calmness diet and supplements will help find a stability.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah think your right i had this for 5yrs and done lots of research and elimanation diets trouble is it seemed everything made it worse so ended up 1 scared to eat or just living off same thing but staying calm accepting abd finding the right fibre disoge is key. It took me a long time to get support to help me figure out diet etc sometimes its hard on your own especially when its being going on so long and i have flare ups that last months but hopefully a combination of calmness diet and supplements will help find a stability.


----------

